# A l'aide !! Ma connexion !!



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous et merci de me lire.

J'ai switché il y le 4 août et j'étais vraiment super satisfait. Mais aujourd'hui j'ai un énorme problème.
Depuis hier, j'ai constaté un énorme ralentissement de ma connexion internet. Etant en réseau avec un PC j'ai regarder sur le PC et j'ai constaté que lui n'étais pas touché. 

J'ai essayé de passer de Safari à Netscape puis Camino, firefox... rien n'y fait ! Et puis voila que j'ai essayé de démarrer un navigateur en mode classic. J'ai donc fouillé dans les applications de classic et j'ai trouvé internet explorer. Je l'ai démarré et j'ai constaté que IE sous classic surfait à vitesse normale. De même pour Netscape Navigator sous classic. En clair je surfe environ 4 fois plus vite avec un navigateur sous classic qu'avec un navigateur en natif.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire. Il est possible que cela est un rapport avec mon installation de la mise à jour de sécurité version 1.1 (je sais pas comment elle s'appelle mais c'est la toute dernière qui est sortis), car les dates correspondent.

Je me demande si il est possible que ce soit à cause d'un problème avec la MàJ. Je ne sais pas non plus comment réparer sa : faut-il réinstaller OS X. Ou est ce peut-être un truc du genre virus (car je vais sur certains site pour adulte assez risqué   ).

Vous devez vous dire que je n'ais pas du perdre encore mes réflexes de windows... mais je suis nouveau ! 

Mais merci de me répondre et de me donner toute remarque succeptible de m'aider car je préfère nettement être en natif que sous classis !! (surement comme la majorité d'entre vous).

PS-Je suis sous Tiger 10.4.2


----------



## averell (20 Août 2005)

Dan25jle a dit:
			
		

> (car je vais sur certains site pour adulte assez risqué   )



MDR !!!
Ne culpabilise pas : ça ne rend pas sourd !!!   

Plus sérieusement -> Applications/Utilitaires/Moniteur d'activité
Yapa qqch qui te bouffe tout ton processeur ?


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Non rien du tout...
D'ailleurs j'ai plusieur fois redémarré ou autre, sans résultat.


----------



## daffyb (20 Août 2005)

quel type de connexion ? wifi ou ethernet ?
si c'est éthernet, desactive le wifi pour voir


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Bein c'est ethernet mais comment je peut désactiver le wifi ? Surtout que je n'ai pas de carte wifi ou airport...

PS-Nouvelle journée mais toujours ce bug...


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Il y a personne ou quoi sur ce forum ???
J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide ! 
Et si je ne trouve pas de solution je devrais formater !! 
Je suis vraiment déçu de MacOS X sur ce coup la... A peine 3 semaine que je l'ai et un bug pareil...


----------



## SergeD (20 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
1 heure 13 minutes sans réponse, c'est inadmisssible, où est passé la hotline?

je suis sur Mac depuis 8 ans, je n'ai jamais reformaté mon système.

As-tu vérifié ton routeur, ton modem....?


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Désolé mais c'est que je sait pas quoi faire...

Oui j'ai vérifé tout sa.  Mais comme je le dit sa peut pas venir de la car quand je suis sur un autre ordinateur qui est branché sur le même modem sa marche très bien et le plus bizarre c'est que quand je surfe avec IE / Netscape sous classic sa marche aussi très bien (et je parle de l'émulateur classic d'OS X.4).


----------



## daffyb (20 Août 2005)

as tu réparré les autorisations ?
Passé la mise à jour Combo de MacOS X.4.2 ?


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Oui j'ai toutes les MàJ d'installés (j'ai l'habitude avec windows update... c'était sacré) et j'ai réparé les autorisations il y en avait 2 de déffectueuse mais sa na rien changé au problème.


----------



## daffyb (20 Août 2005)

Ce que je te demande de faire, c'est de télécharger la mise à jour Combo sur le site Apple et de refaire la mise à jour


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Daccord je vais faire sa desuite


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Je suis en train de la télécharger


----------



## Ghendibal (20 Août 2005)

Tiens donc... une connexion qui devient d'un coup toute lente... J'ai eu ça deux fois en 6 ans. Les deux fois j'ai réglé le pb en saisissant manuellement les dns de mon fournisseur d'accès. Par contre ça ne m'est jamais arrivé sur Mac : la première fois ctait club-internet sur win98 et la deuxième télé2 sur linux mandrake. 
Je crois qu'on peut faire ça dans Preference systeme/Réseau sur la page ethernet intégré, onglet tcp/ip.

Sinon ya pas un moyen de remettre les pref et la config réseau au propre en supprimant les bons fichiers ? Il doit bien y en avoir qui savent faire ça


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Moi aussi je suis sous club-internet...

J'ai ré-installé la mise à jour 10.4.2 Combo et le problème n'a pas changé...


----------



## daffyb (20 Août 2005)

as tu essayé de régler manuellement les DNS ?


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Bein je sais pas trop ce que c'est....les DNS ???


----------



## daffyb (20 Août 2005)

DNS = Domain Name Server ce qui donne en français dans le texte, serveur de nom de domaines.
Ca se configure comme indiqué au dessus. Normalement, tu dois avoir reçu avec ta configuration une ou deux adresses IP de serveur DNS de Club Internet.
Essaye de les entrer, re-démarre et voilà...


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Je vais essayer de trouver sa...


----------



## daffyb (20 Août 2005)

c'est là http://www.club-internet.fr/assista...?categorie_fiche=GENERAL&nom_fiche=parametres


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Oui moi aussi je les ait trouvé.
J'ai entré le DNS primaire et secondaire dans mes paramètres réseau puis redémarré. 
Et sa continue toujours  :sleep:


----------



## daffyb (20 Août 2005)

as tu un firewall ?


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Non...


----------



## MamaCass (20 Août 2005)

Si internet explorer ou netscape fonctionne bien sous classic cela prouve que ca ne vient pas de ta connexion, mais bien d'un probleme logiciel, soit ton navigateur sous mac os x : safari, firefox ?

Si c'est safari as tu essayé de vider le cache, de le réinitialiser ? N'as tu pas un téléchargement en cours qui bloque et tourne en rond ? (ca m'est deja arrivé !) 
idem pour firefox.


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Si internet explorer ou netscape fonctionne bien sous classic cela prouve que ca ne vient pas de ta connexion, mais bien d'un probleme logiciel, soit ton navigateur sous mac os x : safari, firefox ?



Exactement, il n'y a pas de raison que sa vienne de ma connexion.

Sous OS X j'ai essayé avec Safari, Firefox, Camino et Netscape (version pour OS X). Ils ont tous le même problème. Et malheureusement cela ne vient pas d'un téléchargement en arriète plan ou autre car combien de fois j'ai rédémarré ! Pour moi sa viens peut être de certaines mise à jour (comme Security Update 2005-007) car le redémarrage suivat les mise à jour le problème a commencé...

Ou alors j'ai fait des idioties sur mon ordinateur je ne sais pas vraiment...


----------



## MamaCass (20 Août 2005)

Je suis entrain de faire la mise à jour dont tu parles, aie aie aie on verra bien mais je suis sous panther par contre. C'est quand meme bizarre si tu n'as rien changé à ta config, je ne vois que cette mise à jour qui pouurait changer quelquechose. Personne n'a deposé de sujets au sujet de cette mise à jour, personne n'a eu les meme symptomes ?


----------



## MamaCass (20 Août 2005)

Bon voilà mise à jour faite et je navigue toujours aussi vite avec Safari........
Es tu sûr de ne rien avoir fait comme changement ?


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Bein je pense que sa ira plus vite de tout réinstaller... même si sa ne me fait absolument aucune joie de devoir perdre 1heure...voire +....
C'est facile une installation d'OS X ?

Et rien comme manip.

Par contre javais installé la mise à jour version 1.0 qui a été remplacé par 1.1 le lendemain a cause de bug. J'ai bien sur installé la version 1.1 mais peut être qu'il reste des traces de la 1.0 !

Je dit sa mais c'est peut être n'importe quoi...


----------



## MamaCass (20 Août 2005)

Attends un peu, peut etre que quelqu'un trouvera une solution !

SInon pour installer tiger c'est très facile :
Tu mets le DVD 1 et tu bootes dessus en maintenant la touche C enfoncée au démarrage, tu suis les instructions.
MAIS SURTOUT, N'OUBLIE PAS DE FAIRES TES SAUVEGARDES !

C'est dommage quand meme de tout réinstaller pour cette histoire de connexion !
Tiens nous au courant
Bon courage

MamaCass


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

Dan25jle a dit:
			
		

> Bein je pense que sa ira plus vite de tout réinstaller... même si sa ne me fait absolument aucune joie de devoir perdre 1heure...voire +....
> C'est facile une installation d'OS X ?
> 
> Et rien comme manip.
> ...




 Salut, Dan25jle. 

 Si tu surf aussi bien que d'habitude sous Classic, ton problème ne vient effectivement pas de ta connexion.
Par ailleurs, si sous 10.4.2 tous tes navigateurs sont ralentis de la même façon, je ne pense pas que cela vienne de tous tes navigateurs... 
 Donc, le problème vient très certainement de ton OS.
Et si tu as constaté une correspondance de dates entre l'installation de la mise à jour 10.4.2, il y a fort à parier que cette mise à jour ou son installation soit en cause...

 Ceci dit, j'utilise aussi Mac OS 10.4.2, et je n'ai jamais eu le problème dont tu parles...

 Je te déconseille en tout cas de réinstaller tout l'OS pour un simple problème de connexion ralentie.


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Non je rectifie sa ne coïncide pas avec la date d'installation de la màj 10.4.2 mais avec la màj scurity update 2005-007 1.1. Il n'est pas impossible qu'elle soit entré en conflit avec la version 1 qui a été retiré par apple le jour même car elle causait des bugs pour les processeur 64bit. Je n'ais qu'un G4 mais je suppose qu'il se peut que la 1.1 n'est pas convenablement remplacé la 1.0 ou un qu'ils reste des traces de celle-ci.

Bon c'est un vrai charabia et se ne sont que des hypothèses. Mais est il possible de désinstaller une mise à jour?

Oui c'est certain que sa viens de l'OS. Et je n'ais pas non plus envie de réinstaller tiger. Mais d'un coté, heureusement que mon mac n'a que 3 semaine car si sa ferait 2 ans, pour sauvegarder mes données j'aurais eu du mal... Et mon environnement de travail est encore relativement neuf. La seule chose qui va m'embêtter c'est de re faire mes bibliothèque itunes et iphoto. Mais bon ce n'est pas une fatalité.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

Dan25jle a dit:
			
		

> Non je rectifie sa ne coïncide pas avec la date d'installation de la màj 10.4.2 mais avec la màj scurity update 2005-007 1.1. Il n'est pas impossible qu'elle soit entré en conflit avec la version 1 qui a été retiré par apple le jour même car elle causait des bugs pour les processeur 64bit. Je n'ais qu'un G4 mais je suppose qu'il se peut que la 1.1 n'est pas convenablement remplacé la 1.0 ou un qu'ils reste des traces de celle-ci.
> 
> Bon c'est un vrai charabia et se ne sont que des hypothèses. Mais est il possible de désinstaller une mise à jour?
> 
> Oui c'est certain que sa viens de l'OS. Et je n'ais pas non plus envie de réinstaller tiger. Mais d'un coté, heureusement que mon mac n'a que 3 semaine car si sa ferait 2 ans, pour sauvegarder mes données j'aurais eu du mal... Et mon environnement de travail est encore relativement neuf. La seule chose qui va m'embêtter c'est de re faire mes bibliothèque itunes et iphoto. Mais bon ce n'est pas une fatalité.



Tu ne me rassures qu'à moitié... :affraid:
J'ai justement téléchargé la mise à jour 1.1 dont tu parles, et elle sera installée au redémarrage de on ordinateur... :affraid:
Bon, je redémarre. Je verrai bien si cela change quelque chose à ma vitesse de connexion, ou pas...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne me rassures qu'à moitié... :affraid:
> J'ai justement téléchargé la mise à jour 1.1 dont tu parles, et elle sera installée au redémarrage de on ordinateur... :affraid:
> Bon, je redémarre. Je verrai bien si cela change quelque chose à ma vitesse de connexion, ou pas...



 Dans mon cas, la mise à jour en question n'a strictement rien changé à ma connexion.

 Donc, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'un bug répertorié, ou imputable à 1.1 en tant que telle. 
Ce doit plutôt être lié au détail de ta propre configuration. Peut-être des paramètres que tu aurais manipulé, ou quelque chose comme ça.


 Le mieux est que tu attendes une nouvelle intervention dans ce thread-ci, ou *celui-là*  ou que tu consultes éventuellement d'autres forums, comme ceux du site *Mac ADSL*, par exemple... 

Personnellement, je n'ai lu aucune information sur cette mise à jour qui pourrait expliquer ton problème, ni surtout le résoudre. Désolé.


----------



## alastorne (20 Août 2005)

Je constate le même problème depuis 2 jours, mais ça coïncide aussi pour moi avec un changement de modem, du coup je ne sais pas trop quoi penser...

Je suis aussi utilisateur de Club Internet et j'ai 2 macs sous Tiger reliés pour l'un par ethernet et l'autre par WIFI à un modem routeur TECOM AH4021.

Je constate donc un ralentissement de ma connexion ADSL, temps de latence à l'affichage des pages en fait.
La bande passante est normale mais il y a ce fichu temps de latence qui casse tout !!!

J'ai installé sur un mac les 2 maj de sécurité consécutivement, et sur l'autre uniquement la 1.1.
J'ai également souçonné ces MAJ d'être la cause de mes soucis mais je n'en suis pas certain.

La piste des DNS n'a également rien donné pour moi.


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Je croit alors qu'on a le même problème.
Car moi aussi c'est mon 2eme modem chez club internet et c'est le AH4021.
Ce n'est pas ces mise à jour qui sont la cause. J'ai réinstallé MacOS X et avant de les installer j'avais le même problème.


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Et moi aussi sa fait 2 jour exactement. 
Et pourtant j'ai ce modem depuis 15 jour.
Je croit que club internet se fou de nous en nous fournissant ce modem. J'imagine que toi aussi tu avait avant le CT-633 et que tu as eu un problème avec celui-ci. En le changeant il nous on donné un modem beaucoup moins bien. Mais cerise sur le gateau, celui-ci cause un problème sous OS X. Et comme seul OS X est touché, un navigateur sous classic fonctionne normalement. Tout comme un PC sous Windows...


----------



## alastorne (20 Août 2005)

Je ne sais pas quoi penser, c'est peut être le modem qui n'est pas performant en effet, mais si tu dis que tu l'as utilisé 2 semaines sans problème....  :mouais:


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

J'ai édité mon avis comme tu peut le voir pour être plus précis mais je suis sur a 99% qu'on a le même problème car moi aussi c'est ce temps de latence... 
Je ne compred vraiment pas comment sa se fait...


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Oui je l'ai utilisé 2 semaine sans problème. Mais depuis 2 jours rien à faire, il ne veut pas marcher normalement.
Mais c'est pas impossible qu'ils font des travaux sur leur ligne... Peut être qu'en changeant de logo ils ont voulu changer les lignes aussi...  Enfin c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux mais je ne comprend vraiment pas.

Pour moi le problème vient de club internet car si on est 2... C'est qu'il y a un problème chez eux. En attendant, j'ai du tout réinstaller pour rien. Et je suis également révolté par le fait que les 2 CDs de mon Mac Mini contiennet seulement OS X et iLife. AppleWorks ? Disparus... Tout comptes fait édition découverte ? disparus... C'est vraiment une sale journée...


----------



## urgo94 (20 Août 2005)

Dan25jle a dit:
			
		

> Oui je l'ai utilisé 2 semaine sans problème. Mais depuis 2 jours rien à faire, il ne veut pas marcher normalement.
> Mais c'est pas impossible qu'ils font des travaux sur leur ligne... Peut être qu'en changeant de logo ils ont voulu changer les lignes aussi...  Enfin c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux mais je ne comprend vraiment pas.
> 
> Pour moi le problème vient de club internet car si on est 2... C'est qu'il y a un problème chez eux. En attendant, j'ai du tout réinstaller pour rien. Et je suis également révolté par le fait que les 2 CDs de mon Mac Mini contiennet seulement OS X et iLife. AppleWorks ? Disparus... Tout comptes fait édition découverte ? disparus... C'est vraiment une sale journée...




Bonjour
ben avec moi ca fait trois avec un mac mini huit jours bien et la cata la piste club-internet se confirme 
comme je disais a Alastorne sur mon pc relié au tecom en ethernet avec firefox pas de problemes
le mac mini relié en ethernet sur le tecom ca rame et j'ai refait une installe hier lol.

Bye


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Alors la c'est plus qu'embarassant car moi je suis sur un réseau avec mon modem club internet et je suis obligé de me brancher en ethernet... Bon en attendant, je peut surfer à vitesse normale avec netscape sous classic mais il va bien faloir régler le problème un jour !

Je vais envoyer un mail à club internet pour voir...


----------



## alastorne (20 Août 2005)

Dan25jle a dit:
			
		

> Oui je l'ai utilisé 2 semaine sans problème. Mais depuis 2 jours rien à faire, il ne veut pas marcher normalement.
> Mais c'est pas impossible qu'ils font des travaux sur leur ligne... Peut être qu'en changeant de logo ils ont voulu changer les lignes aussi...  Enfin c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux mais je ne comprend vraiment pas.
> 
> Pour moi le problème vient de club internet car si on est 2... C'est qu'il y a un problème chez eux. En attendant, j'ai du tout réinstaller pour rien. Et je suis également révolté par le fait que les 2 CDs de mon Mac Mini contiennet seulement OS X et iLife. AppleWorks ? Disparus... Tout comptes fait édition découverte ? disparus... C'est vraiment une sale journée...



Ca commence à faire louche :
3 membre de Club Internet ayant le Tecom et dont la connexion est moins performante depuis la MAJ de sécurité.  :mouais:  :mouais: 

Qui décrier ??? Club Internet ? Le modem ? La MAJ ? Un peu des 3 ???

En tous cas pour ton problème de réinstallation, je pense que tous les logiciels sont présents sur le DVD, tu n'as juste pas dû cocher toutes les options à l'installation (faire installation perso) ou omettre d'installer le second DVD...
Au pire, le logiciel Pacifist peut te permettre d'explorer les DVD de Mac OS et d'en extraire les applications que tu veux.


----------



## UnAnge (20 Août 2005)

alastorne a dit:
			
		

> Qui décrier ??? Club Internet ? Le modem ? La MAJ ? Un peu des 3 ???



  Je possede le modem Comtrend de CI et j'ai le meme probleme que vous, je penses docn que tu peux oublier l'idée que le probleme vienne du Modem "Tecom!


    En ce qui me concerne j'ai appeller la Hotline CI et apres plusieurs manipulations fructueuses il m'a dit avoir fait remonté le probleme donc j'attend.
 Je pensais aussi appeller l'assistance Apple car j'ai l'AppleCare et donc je pai rien je penses donc qu'appar perdre un epu de temsp je ne risque rien à les contacter.


  En tous les cas je vous tiens au courant si j'ai des nouvelles soit d'Apple soit de CI.


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

C'est sur que ce n'est pas encourageant. Pour ma part cela viens de club internet. Car on est a présent 4. Et comme je te le disais, j'ai ré-installé MacOS X cet après midi. J'ai testé ma connexion internet alors que je n'avais pas encore la mise à jour de sécurité (et oui je suis repartis à zéro !). Et notre problème de connexion était la. 

Et si tu nous dit que ton modem CT-633 fait pareil ce n'est pas encourageant. En attendant comme je vous le disais, si vous voulez surfer normalement, démarrez internet explorer ou netscape communicator dans le dossier applications mac os 9. Bon c'est énervant de devoir surfer sous classic mais en attendant c'est mieu qu'attendre une éternité en surfant.

PS - Au fait je vais voir avec Pacifist comme tu me le dit car sur les DVD 1&2 de mon Mac, les programmes d'installation ne m'ont pas installé appleworks et d'autre... Merci du conseil alastorn.


----------



## alastorne (20 Août 2005)

Intéressante précision, donc la MAJ n'est pas en cause.

Pistes : 
- modem Tecom
- intervention sur le réseau CI

Par contre vas y molo sur la signature "accusatrice", pour le moment rien ne permet d'affirmer que CI soit réellement responable du problème, d'autant que ce n'est peut être que passager. Attendons un peu plus pour crier au loup.


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

UnAnge a dit:
			
		

> Je possede le modem Comtrend de CI et j'ai le meme probleme que vous, je penses docn que tu peux oublier l'idée que le probleme vienne du Modem "Tecom!
> .



Il a raison... ce n'est pas notre modem qui est en cause.

Il ne reste qu'une possibilité, un disfonctionnement sur leur réseau.

j'ai changé ma signature mais bon ce genre de problème j'apprécie pas, surtout que sur un mac mini comme le miens classic sa fait bosser le proceseur...


----------



## UnAnge (20 Août 2005)

Dan25jle a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste qu'une possibilité, un disfonctionnement sur leur réseau.




  Un disfonctionnement sur le reseau qui ne touche que les Macs? etrange non?


----------



## Dan25jle (20 Août 2005)

Je sais pas quoi te dire... sa va même plus loin : qui ne touche que MacOS X... Soit c'est un dysfonctionnement, soit CI a changé des fréquences... Je ne fait que des hypothèses.

Toujours est il que c'est certain que sa vient d'eux : tout les mac-users, qui ont CI, quel que soit le modem, ont le même problème...

Je leur est écrit un mail et j'attend leur réponse.


----------



## UnAnge (20 Août 2005)

OK bon on a plus qu'a attendre moi aussi quand j'ai pris contact avec la Hotline(mais par tel.) il m'a dit qu'il fesait "remonter" le probleme mais dois-je atttendre une reponse de leur part?



 Et il n'y a aucun systeme de Support proposé par Apple pour son OS?


----------



## alastorne (21 Août 2005)

UnAnge a dit:
			
		

> OK bon on a plus qu'a attendre moi aussi quand j'ai pris contact avec la Hotline(mais par tel.) il m'a dit qu'il fesait "remonter" le probleme mais dois-je atttendre une reponse de leur part?
> 
> 
> 
> Et il n'y a aucun systeme de Support proposé par Apple pour son OS?


Si bien sûr, mais ce qu'on essaie de te dire c'est qu'Apple n'y est pour rien dans l'affaire.
C'est à CI, si tant est qu'on puisse démontrer que ça vient d'eux, d'agir.
Mais le problème c'est qu'on ne sait pas d'où ça vient...  :mouais:


----------



## Dan25jle (21 Août 2005)

Ouais parce que les FAI, ils savent nager...
Je ferais un copier/coller du mail qu'ils vont m'envoyer.
Toujours est il que ji'imagine que pour vous aussi la vitesse de connexion n'est pas revenue. Sa serait bien que si d'autre personne sont sous club internet ADSL et MacOS X, elles nous disent si elles ont le même problème.


----------



## urgo94 (21 Août 2005)

Au fait votre connection PPOE ou PPOA?
sinon c'est pareil le temps de latence excessif pour ouvrir une page web est toujours la
j'ai envoyé un mail a Ci hier pour leur signaler le probléme j'attends la réponse.

Bye


----------



## UnAnge (21 Août 2005)

urgo94 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait votre connection PPOE ou PPOA?
> sinon c'est pareil le temps de latence excessif pour ouvrir une page web est toujours la
> j'ai envoyé un mail a Ci hier pour leur signaler le probléme j'attends la réponse.
> 
> Bye



   Moi c'est une connexion PPoE avec le Comtrend.


----------



## urgo94 (21 Août 2005)

Bon ben c'est pas non plus une question de protocole ppoe ou ppoa j'ai essayé les deux ca change rien.
je pense de plus en plus a une modif reseau chez Ci attendons les réponses Ci. leur futur offre triple play est basée sur microsoft deja nous ne pouvons pas avoir acces a la tv sans installer le media player Krosoft donc avec firefox c'est mal parti z'aime pas les Mac chez Ci.

Bye


----------



## Dan25jle (21 Août 2005)

Je pense que club internet fera l'effort de régler le problème. Si au moins 1 utilisateur de mac sur 2 écrit ou appelle club internet, il auront assez de preuve pour se rendre compte qu'il y a un bug pour régler le problème. 
On verra, pour le moment je vais pas trop me rebéller et être cool, sa peut arriver, j'espère juste que sa va pas durer 3 mois et qu'on aura pas a payer 30¤ pour sa...
Ouais ta raison urgo, on a pas droit à la tv, même en installant Windows Media pour mac... Mais bon il faut les comprendres, ils allait pas mettre Quick Time pour nous faire plaisir, on représente pas grand chose de leur clientèle nous !


----------



## UnAnge (21 Août 2005)

Dan25jle a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ta raison urgo, on a pas droit à la tv, même en installant Windows Media pour mac... Mais bon il faut les comprendres, ils allait pas mettre Quick Time pour nous faire plaisir, on représente pas grand chose de leur clientèle nous !



  Oui enfin moi si ils ne font pas l'effort d'interger la TV pour les MACs et bien j'irais voir les concurents car je trouve deja inadmissible que l'on payent le meme prix que des utilisateurs de Windows et qu'on est pas acces a LivePass et la Radio....! Surtout que comme tu le dit si ils mettent Quicktime a la place de WindowsMediaPlayer et bien tous le mondes sera content car Apple presente axactement la meme version de Quicktime pour les utilisateurs MAC ou Windows!

               Je trouve un peu gonflé de nous exclure comme ça par ce qu'on possede un  MAC et non pas un Windows car surtout que depuis 2ans Apple et les MACs touchent de plus e plus de monde.


----------



## Dan25jle (21 Août 2005)

Tu n'as  absolument pas tord. Même Real Player marche parfaitement sur Mac et PC. Et pourtant lequel il choisissent ? Windows Media pour PC... C'est à se demander si Microsoft ne les payerais pas pour qu'ils choisissent ce format... Après tout, c'est bien se qu'à fait Bill Gates pour imposer internet explorer ! ...enfin je m'écarte du sujet...

Mais moi se qui me ferait changer de FAI c'est si tout ces problèmes continue. Parce que moi je commence à en avoir marre. C'est pas le premier problème en plus : mon 1er modem qui tombe en panne dès le premier mois, le nouveau modem qu'il me donne n'a plus que 2 port ethernet (contre 4 avant) dont 1 déffectueux ! Et maintenant, leur connexion fait des siennes sous OS X...

Mais ils sont bien malin car ils m'ont engagés à rester chez eux 1 an tout de même, il me reste 9 mois... J'espère que dans ce laps de temps il vont s'occuper de régler ces problèmes.


----------



## UnAnge (21 Août 2005)

Dan25jle a dit:
			
		

> Mais ils sont bien malin car ils m'ont engagés à rester chez eux 1 an tout de même, il me reste 9 mois... J'espère que dans ce laps de temps il vont s'occuper de régler ces problèmes.



 Exactement comme toi il me reste 9mois mais si ces problemes ne sont pas resolu d'ici 20jours un courrier avec accusé de reception au siege social pour expliquer tout cela et si rien est fait (reparation ou au moi un geste commercial) et bien j'arette les prelevements sur mon Compte!


 Je tiens a preciser meme si c'est hor sujet : Il m'offre un debit de 2048Kbts/s alors que je suis a 452m du central avec 4.02Db d'attenuation et mon central ets compatible ADSL2+ (source FranceTelecom)et je suis degroupé par le 9(source le neuf en personne"enfin facon de parler"). Et CI m'assure que ej ne epux avoir plus que 2Megas  le pire c'ets que le conseiller me dit "Oui je sais vous etes a 450m et 4Db d'attenuation j'ai verifié mais je sais pas pourquoi je ne peux pas vous mettre plsu de 2Megas!" En plus mon installation perso. ets nikel elle a un an avec du cable de super qualitée installé par FT et j'ai meme un filtre maitre de chez FT!

___________

Enfin pour en revenir a notre probleme initial : Toujours personne n'a de nouvelle du SC CI?


----------



## madoro (21 Août 2005)

premiere fois que je suis dans ce forum. mais j'ai un  problème identique à vous sur ma connction adsl.
et seulement avec mon powerbook sur tiger
j'ai un autre mac souys panther ainsi qu'un pc sous windows xp et tout fonctionne parfaitement normalement
Par contre, sous tiger, il faut entre 40 et 50 secondes avant quune simple page web s'affiche ...
j'ai reformaté mon powerbook sous tiger, réinitialisé plusieurs fois mon modem hitachi AH 4021, appeler la hot line club internet (1heure au téléphone sans rien trouer;....), France télécom .....  ma ligne est bonne, ma bande passante aussi.
Mes deux autres machines fonctionnent très bien et elles sont reliées l'une via une borne airport au modem, l'autre directement sur le modem via ethernet
Je pense donc par élimination que mon problème vient de la mise à jour de Tiger
Avez vous des solutions ou échos à ce propos
merci d'avance

madoro


----------



## madoro (21 Août 2005)

rectificatif : je viens de reinstaller tiger et je n'ai pas encore téléchargé les mises à jour.....le problème est le même (les fenêtres web mettent très longtemps à s'ouvrir ...., lenteur ....).....


----------



## Dan25jle (21 Août 2005)

Bein moi en attendant je vais pas passer sous panther pour faire plaisir à CI. 

De toute façon si il règle pas le problème il ne respecte pas les conditions du contrat.  Moi quand je me suis abonnés il disait que c'était compatible avec MacOS X.x.x .

Et puis modoro, c'est pas normal qu'il te garde des heures au téléphone pour rien trouver.

Et puis pour te répondre UnAnge, moi c'est pareil, j'ai un forfait 8 méga et je ne reçoit que 3 méga alors que mes voisins on ont 6...

Mais pour revenir à ce "bug" si s'en est un, la seule solution que j'ai trouvé modoro, pour surfer avec tiger comme je le disais c'est... 
1/tu doit avoir installé l'environnement classic.
2/dans le dossier application de MacOS 9 tu trouve Netscape Communicator et Internet Explorer.
3/Tu choisis ton préféré, classic démarre et comme ton navigateur fonctionne avec classis sa surfe normalement.

Par contre je vais te donner un conseil, les version de Internet Explorer et Netscape Communicator marchent très mal et ne charge pas une quantité de site. Je te conseille alors d'installer Netscape 7.02 en français sur le site http://www.telechargement.netscape.fr/telechargement/ et tu clique qur le bouton bleu téléchargement. Attention ne il y a la phrase "si vous avez mac os x cliquez ici" mais ne clique pas car le but et d'installer un navigateur compatible uniquement avec classic.

Bon si un autre membre connait un meilleur navigateur (et en français si possible) pour classic je suis intéréssé mais en attendant Netscape 7 est largement meilleur que internet explorer.

Enfin pour le moment aucune nouvelle du service client... on est dimanche !

Alors je verrais lundi.

A bientôt.


----------



## Dan25jle (22 Août 2005)

Pour répondre à UnAnge, Club Internet dit expréssément que sa connexion est compatible avec un Mac sous OS X.x.x Donc ils sont dans l'obligation de régler le problème car sinon, cela signifie qu'il ne respectent pas le contrat.

Sinon, madoro, la seule solution comme je le dit plus haut, pour surfer à vitesse normale, c'est d'utiliser un navigateur sous classic. Si tu a déja installé classic tu démarre netscape ou internet explorer dans le dossier application mac os 9.

Par contre je te conseille de télécharger netscape 7 qui marche mieu que communicator et internet explorer (firefox et camino étant incompatible avec classic). Va sur le site officiel netscape.fr . Il est beaucoup mieu que IE et Communicator et est compatible avec casiment autant de site que firefox.

Pas de nouvelle du service clien... on est dimanche... alors surement demain ! Je vous dirait tout sa ! En attendant, bon surf sous classic  :mouais: 

a+


----------



## Dan25jle (22 Août 2005)

Bon je pense que vous avez du vous en rendre compte, le problème est réglée, (en tout cas de mon coté). Si moi sa marche, j'imagine que vous aussi. Donc tant mieu ! 
J'ai reçu la réponse du service client club internet qui m'a demandé de faire une manipulation pour voir mon débit etc... Mais bon je leur avait bien dit que je n'étais pas le seul abonné sous MacOS X à encontrer ce problème.
L'essentiel c'est que tout rentre dans l'ordre. J'imagine que pour vous autres aussi c'est bon ?
A boentôt.


----------



## UnAnge (22 Août 2005)

Tu as de la chance mais moi c'est pas revenu normal? Ils ont donné une manipulation?:hein:


----------



## Dan25jle (22 Août 2005)

Je te fait un copier coller du mail :

Vous nous signalez des lenteurs de votre connexion ADSL.

Afin de pouvoir vous répondre au mieux, veuillez suivre les quelques indications ci-dessous.

Quittez toutes les applications ayant un lien avec Internet (y compris les anti-virus, firewall, logiciel de peer-to-peer comme LimeWire ou Acquisition, etc.) et connectez-vous.

Lorsque vous êtes connecté, ouvrez votre navigateur et rendez-vous sur 
http://mire.ipadsl.net

Une fenêtre apparaît alors qui vous proposera un lien : "Testez votre connexion".
Cliquez sur ce lien. Une nouvelle fenêtre se présente alors.

Notez le résultat entre parenthèses à droite de la barre rouge.
Pour une plus grande précision et un meilleur diagnostic, effectuez ce test 3 fois en notant à chaque fois les résultats.

Comme vous disposez de MacOS X, il faut entreprendre une autre vérification :
Ouvrez le dossier des "Applications" puis celui appelé "Utilitaires".
Double-cliquez sur l'icône "Utilitaire de réseau" (ou "Network utility" en anglais).
L'application démarre.

Cliquez sur l'onglet PING et inscrivez 194.117.200.10 puis cochez "n'envoyer que 10 pings" avant de valider en cliquant sur ping.
Au bout des 10 tests ping, il y aura un résultat avec une valeur minimale/moyenne/maximale (notée min/avg/max). Notez ces 3 valeurs chiffrées.

A titre d'information : Les vitesses théoriques de l'ADSL sont de 512Kb/s soit 64Ko/s en download, et de 128Kb/s soit 16Ko/s en upload. La moyenne de ping doit être comprise entre 30ms et 80ms.

Si vous constatez un débit qui ne correspondrait pas à ces moyennes, je vous invite à nous en faire parvenir les résultats en répondant à ce mail. Nous pourrons ainsi intervenir de manière mieux adaptée à votre situation.

Nous vous rappelons que le support technique Club Internet vous est offert dans le cadre de votre abonnement, seul le coût de la communication téléphonique est à votre charge.

Nous nous efforçons de répondre dans les meilleurs délais aux demandes de nos abonnés. Il peut arriver que certaines de ces demandes ne puissent nous parvenir rapidement et nous nous en excusons.

Nous restons cependant également à votre disposition par mail, grâce au formulaire de contact situé à l'adresse suivante :
http://assistance.club-internet.fr

Nous vous remercions de votre compréhension.
Voila, c'est long mais au moins tu sait tout !
Moi j'ai rien fait pour que ma connexion revienne, ce matin j'ai démarré safari pour voir et tout allait bien... C'est bizarre que toi sa ne marche pas...


----------



## UnAnge (22 Août 2005)

ouai moi toujours rien c'est aussi lent et puis leurs message ne dit rine enfaite .


      Bon ba moi j'attend toujours ma reponse (si il ets prevu que j'en ai une).


 j'ai encore pas de chance car apparement c'est OK chez tous le mondes:mouais:.

     Enfin merci pour la combine de naviguer sur Classic maintenant je fais comme ça et ça va mieu mais c'est aps el top niveau interface !


----------



## Dan25jle (22 Août 2005)

C'est clair que 'est pas top... Leur mail m'a aussi fait rire, et si je n'aurais pas eu le problème de réglé ce matin, je croit que sa m'aurais franchement énervé. J'ai l'impression qu'ils n'ont pas compris que le problème ne venait pas du débit mais d'une incompatibilité (passagère dans mon cas) avec Tiger... Et j'ai eu beau leur préciser dans mon mail que je n'étais pas le seul à rencontrer ce problème, ils n'ont même pas réagit.
Mais si dans ton cas sa ne marche toujours pas, sa veut dire que du jour au lendemain on peut retrouver cette lenteur... J'espère bien que c'est la dernière fois que sa va arriver. A quand le même problème sur Windows ??  Sa me ferait bien rire...  
Bon courage pour surfer sous classic car c'est vrai que c'est pas super...


----------



## alastorne (22 Août 2005)

Fin du "feuilleton" pour ma part.

Sans raison particulière, tout est revenu à la normale aujourd'hui.

Vraiment étrange... mais comme on dit : pourvu qu'ça dur....  :rateau:


----------



## madoro (23 Août 2005)

Tout est revenu à la mormal aussi chez moi. C'est à n'y rien comprendre .....Ai perdu des heures , voire des jours à tout réinitialiser, à téléphoner au FAI, France télécom, etc >.....  comme quoi, la prochaine fois,  je passerai plus de temps sur ce forum...
Merci à tous

Madoro


----------

